# Best/lowest lowering springs?



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

best and most is different lol 

i think its eibach, gm kit and maybe one else but if you want lowest you need coilovers and you can adjust them


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Yeah if you want more than a couple inches lower you're going to need to install coilovers. I don't really think any of the coilover kits available for our cars are performance minded though . They're all for looks for the most part. Make sure you get an alignment done by a reputable shop if you plan to really lower it since you'll be changing the geometry significantly. 

And post pics if you do!


----------



## kamnowa (Sep 9, 2019)

I heard Eibach kits are really good!


----------



## iTzMishMoo (Jan 17, 2019)

Has anyone tried these Godspeed coilovers yet? I was going to do just springs but I am a bit picky and I want that perfect appearance. I haven’t seen any good pictures of the common springs that are available.


----------



## Red Rocket (Sep 6, 2019)

From what I know about godspeed coils...don't expect the best ride quality because they are cheap coils but they will get you low.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

If you go with Coil overs, hopefully you are in a warm climate as snow/ice/salt will wreak havoc on them. If you choose to go with lowering springs, you really also want to get sport struts/shocks as well. These will work better in a northerly climate, but be prepared for more maintenance with either setup. If you are not careful parking, driving through snow/sand or pothole city, you will bottom out a lot, ruin mudflaps, engine shields and probably rub a lot after a year or so due to settling.

That's the lowered life...


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

iTzMishMoo said:


> Has anyone tried these Godspeed coilovers yet? I was going to do just springs but I am a bit picky and I want that perfect appearance. I haven’t seen any good pictures of the common springs that are available.


https://www.cruzetalk.com/threads/gen2-eibach-springs-photos-before-after.236087/#post-3189263

Here's good before and after pics installed. As for the Godspeed's, I'd agree with what Red Rocket said. They'll get you lower but don't expect a good ride or good reliability out of them.


----------

